# HMCS Charlottetown taking greenies



## Halifax Tar (20 Apr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHsGJoiLT04&feature=share

Awesome vid!  I hope you enjoy too!


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHsGJoiLT04&feature=share
> 
> Awesome vid!  I hope you enjoy too!



They need to add a soundtrack, with Ride of the Valkyries as the music.


----------



## MARS (20 Apr 2012)

Keep up the good work folks!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Apr 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Apr 2012)

The Deck O wanted to carry on with the morning training session planned: rig for light jackstay, but the Buffer prevailed.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Apr 2012)

A rollercoaster you Navy guys get paid to ride!

I wonder if they used a whole roll of guntape to hold that camera down, took some wicked hits.


----------



## Stoker (21 Apr 2012)

Here's footage from a much smaller ship about a 1000 miles from land. Coastal defense vessel indeed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX2q4i3a5MY


----------



## NavalMoose (21 Apr 2012)

I've had bigger swells in my tot...lol


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> A rollercoaster you Navy guys get paid to ride!
> 
> I wonder if they used a whole roll of guntape to hold that camera down, took some wicked hits.



Funny that had me scratching my head as well.  Its on the stbd bridge wing and seems to be attached to the teak rail some how.


----------



## cphansen (21 Apr 2012)

Is HMCS Charlottetown the lead vessel of a new class of semisubmarine to replace the Victoria Class?


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Apr 2012)

Not too rough... could not have been too good for the camera's well being though.  Sigh, I wish I was a sea.     

Here is a new RCN ad to make all you landlubbers jealous.  Your Power to Sea (2012 version)  And my girl, Beautiful Day


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Not too rough... could not have been too good for the camera's well being though.  Sigh, I wish I was a sea.
> 
> Here is a new RCN ad to make all you landlubbers jealous.  Your Power to Sea (2012 version)  And my girl, Beautiful Day



Great videos JJT!  Any insight on how they would attach that camera to the bridge wing in the first vid ?  You being an HT and all I figured you might be able to shed come light.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Here's footage from a much smaller ship about a 1000 miles from land. Coastal defense vessel indeed!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX2q4i3a5MY










This thread is about a real warship..........

 >


----------



## Stoker (21 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This thread is about a real warship..........
> 
> >



Zing


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Great videos JJT!  Any insight on how they would attach that camera to the bridge wing in the first vid ?  You being an HT and all I figured you might be able to shed come light.


If that was a Photo Tech's camera he/she might have had a mount that they could easily adapt with a jig of sorts.  I'll find out and get back to you.


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If that was a Photo Tech's camera he/she might have had a mount that they could easily adapt with a jig of sorts.  I'll find out and get back to you.



Maybe they just lashed the photo tech to the rail. >


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Maybe they just lashed the photo tech to the rail. >


I was thinking a Subbie maybe.  They're a dime a dozen, but a good photo tech on the other hand...


----------



## Lumber (23 Apr 2012)

Good time for mag rounds...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Not too rough... could not have been too good for the camera's well being though.  Sigh, I wish I was a sea.
> 
> Here is a new RCN ad to make all you landlubbers jealous.  Your Power to Sea (2012 version)  And my girl, Beautiful Day



Why did you have to post those videos? Now I wish I was at sea, sob! sob! sob! (sorry, for some reason, the crying emoticon is not working from this computer)


----------



## Sailorwest (25 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Why did you have to post those videos? Now I wish I was at sea, sob! sob! sob! (sorry, for some reason, the crying emoticon is not working from this computer)


Do you miss those days of sitting on an open bridge, with a wind screen that came up as high as your belly button, watching the bow plow into a big wave to catch it right in your face?   
Or perhaps walking up the ladder with your supper from the galley on the Stbd breezeway only to have some similar wave wash your food off your plate.  :crybaby:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Apr 2012)

A couple of days of steep quartering seas  in a 100' vessel will cure anyone of a desire to ride the roller coaster.


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Apr 2012)

A pair of questions from a landlubber:

1) I notice the guardrail  <- (insert proper nautical name here) is folded down. Is it always down when the ship is under way ? Or, when would it _not_ be down ? 
Also (OK, more than a pair of questions here -sorry) is it much of a job folding/unfolding it ?

2) Re the gun: is there a cover over the muzzle ? That flash hider (?) makes it look like putting one on would be difficult. If you need the gun in a hurry, does someone have to physically run out there in the weather and pull the damn thing out ?


----------



## Sub Standard (25 Apr 2012)

The guardrails are folded down so that the gun will not shoot them at max depression. To fold them down is fairly easy all that happens is a pin is removed from the base and they fold down. As to your other question there is a rubber muzzle cove that goes over the end of the flash suppressor an the gun is more than capable of shooting through it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Apr 2012)

Noted that part way through the video they raised the gun up, was that part of a drill or a standard procedure to prevent water ingress? I note that on older ships they often rotated a forward turret so the guns pointed aft to reduce water ingress.


----------



## Bass ackwards (26 Apr 2012)

OK. Thanks, Sub.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Apr 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Noted that part way through the video they raised the gun up, was that part of a drill or a standard procedure to prevent water ingress? I note that on older ships they often rotated a forward turret so the guns pointed aft to reduce water ingress.



You can see that the picture "jumps" just before the gun muzzle angle changes, suggesting some time lapse. The angle up position is, by the way, the normal position for the 57mm cal gun: look at them next time the ships are alongside . So this has nothing to do with water ingress, which the muzzle rubber cover amply stops.

By the way, the reason we used to turn the forward turrets so the muzzles faced aft on the old steamers had nothing to do with water ingress. It was to minimize the water wash pulling the turret off the deck or skewing it inside its base. You see, the old mechanical gun turrets (the twin 3'50 or twin 3'70) were not attached to the ship. They rested from their own weight into the "tube" opening that went through all the decks down to the magazine below. As a result, the "elevator effect" on the bow during stormy weather caused the whole turret to "free float" and jump out of its tube. To prevent that, we turned them in to minimize the force exerted by the water and we actually tied the turrets down to the deck with steel wire stropes made for that purpose.

You may have heard that many, many moons ago, the PRO class had a twin 3'50 right on their bow (known as "bow chaser" - and originally installed so they would qualify as "warships" for the Panama canal reduced fees purpose, or so the story goes). One night, in a bad storm, PROTECTEUR's was washed right clean by the sea. Bow went up, bow came crashing down, spray all over the place including on the bridge windows, when spray cleared, the gun was gone. Lore has it that the OOW was so stunned, he could not explain to the captain and simply said on the phone: "you  better come up and see this for yourself, sir", leading to a record breaking time for the "CO's cabin to bridge" sprint on an AOR. After that incident, it was thought better to remove the guns from the class.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Apr 2012)

Weren't the guns put back on for Gulf War 1?


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2012)

I didn't think PRO had her gun put on for Op FRICTION, but the photo doesn't lie - http://www.cmhg.gc.ca/cmh/image-654-eng.asp?page_id=720.


----------

